# AmeriCare ambulance, Southern CA



## Kmuggee (May 2, 2013)

Hi,

I am going in to an interview with AmeriCare ambulance next week, and aside from the studying and preparing myself for the interview, I've been researching this company as well.

I have read bad things about this company from past posts and I am wondering if anyone could elaborate on their experience or give me their opinion on why AmeriCare is a good or bad place to work?

All these horror stories are making me hesitant to accept their job offer if I pass their interview process.. but I really am hoping to gain experience in EMS so I am willing to look past the negative and give the company a try.

Thank you!


----------



## toyskater86 (May 2, 2013)

Americare is a company that has been around for over a decade. Their head quarters is in carson and they provide transport for Santa Monica Fire Department and OCFA VIlla Oaks. Its not much, and I'm sure their senior staff (EMTS) have dibs on those fire cars. The rest of their business is just IFT's like any other company, which is not bad. IFT's are a great place to get some confidence in your skills and really understand some pathologies of common diseases. From what ive hear, Americare has had a lot of people leave the company due to poor management (just what i have heard from some of their upper management and EMTs that have left the company within the past 2 years). At the end of the day its a job and jobs are hard to come by now a days.


----------



## slewy (May 3, 2013)

Apply at Care, they're always hiring.


----------



## energystar (May 3, 2013)

slewy said:


> Apply at Care, they're always hiring.



Slewy is correct. CARE is a good company and is always hiring with or without prior experience.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 3, 2013)

As long as it's not Medlife Ambulance, AMT, or GCTI and they are county licensed....go for it. Although Americare lures bright eyed EMTs into applying that think that their 1 LA county and 1 orange county 911 contract will have an open spot for them and they will get the experience they yearn for. Sadly, those 911 spots are never open and they get burned out and bitter from taking Mrs. Shattendickens to and from dialysis all the time.

 Work in San Bernardino or Riverside County, where your partner is a paramedic and fire isn't looked at like their the second coming of jesus like in LA and OC.


----------



## Kupay0910 (May 12, 2014)

*americare*

Hello... I know this is an old thread.. this is my first post here and I was just wondering if you guys can give some recent input about americare? I will really appreciate all the help and advice.. I'm a fresh grad and trying to look for a company that I can work at and practice what I learned from school.. Thanks guys in advance...


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 13, 2014)

Apply at CARE. You'll have the greatest possibility of doing actual emergency related skills right off the bat there. The IFT cars get thrown into the 911 system frequently. If you have to do some time at an IFT company, spend some months there then reapply to CARE. 

As for Americare, they have a very few 911 contracts. In the time it'll take you to gain seniority to bid for those cars, you could be working a cush shift at CARE. Although, any company who's boss man comes here to answer questions can't be all that bad. 

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=34201


----------



## Kupay0910 (May 14, 2014)

Hello sir. Thank you for taking time responding to my question. I applied  at care but didn't get accepted, maybe because of not having experience working as an Emt, I also applied at doctors and took the written test but currently not hiring right now, I have upcoming written test at lynch and interview at americare on Tuesday. I just wanna get some experience and learn and get familiarize of how ems function and work as an Emt and hopefully use the skills that I learned and hoping to learn more in the process and contribute something to the community. I just don't know which and where to go and I know also that I'm gonna running IFT since I don't have experience work experience as an Emt. But I have to start somewhere and I know it's gonna be a great learning experience for me. I've been working as a caregiver now for 5 years and that's what actually led me on taking the Emt class. Thank you sir again for the response...


----------



## iftmedic (May 16, 2014)

Kupay0910 said:


> Hello sir. Thank you for taking time responding to my question. I applied  at care but didn't get accepted, maybe because of not having experience working as an Emt, I also applied at doctors and took the written test but currently not hiring right now, I have upcoming written test at lynch and interview at americare on Tuesday. I just wanna get some experience and learn and get familiarize of how ems function and work as an Emt and hopefully use the skills that I learned and hoping to learn more in the process and contribute something to the community. I just don't know which and where to go and I know also that I'm gonna running IFT since I don't have experience work experience as an Emt. But I have to start somewhere and I know it's gonna be a great learning experience for me. I've been working as a caregiver now for 5 years and that's what actually led me on taking the Emt class. Thank you sir again for the response...



This company is absolutely horrible... Its definitely not EMS, Management is really bad... I really feel the owner gets a distorted picture of how his company is being ran... He actually seems like a reasonable person but the people he has appointed under him are absolutely rotten to the core. Moral is bad due to the really bad way they treat their employees. The field employees are pretty good. I met a lot of good people there.


----------



## Kupay0910 (May 20, 2014)

I wanna say thank you sir to responding and helping me with deciding which road to take and start my ems job ...Oh wow that's really scary and making me hesitate  , how about lynch?  Any opinion?  Any help help will be very much appreciated


----------

